# vintage colours



## ledicozza (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi!
i would like to obtain photos with vintage colours,with a cold dominant,like a polaroid,you know?
How could I do?Obviously in an analogyc way!
Thank you really much!


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 19, 2007)

If you mean orange or red-ish photos, these can be done with a filter.  I have a filter for tungsten light for b&w film, but if used for color film, it gives the images a 70s look.  There are sepia filters for color film, too.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 19, 2007)

Try cross-processing Velvia as C-41.  It really mutes a lot of the colors and gives it an old-ish look.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 19, 2007)

PS cross-processing filter do a good with this look


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 20, 2007)

how do you do that? (i'm kinda curious about making photos look old too)


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 23, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> how do you do that? (i'm kinda curious about making photos look old too)



Well, I'm still new to it, too.  I took a roll of slide film and used it like any other film.  I over-exposed it by one stop for greater color saturation.  Then I took it to my local one hour lab for processing.  You'll have to convince them that you're not crazy and that is what you want to do.  They'll give you the whole "we're not responsible if they don't come out right" speel, but just convince them that it's an experiment and they should go along with it.


----------

